# Need help with a lightweight wood choice?



## dertien616 (Aug 27, 2011)

I need some help finding a wood for building these terrariums/aquariums? I am using red oak right now but they are so heavy! I need a wood that is strong enough to build these. Also it needs to look nice stained or painted,and most importantly be lighter that the red oak I am using now. Now i use 3/4" plywood oak veneer for everything showing and for the back, top and floor of the enclosure i used regular 3/4" mdf. they are 4ft to 8ft wide and at least 7ft tall. I need to be able to get matching trim also. If anything i need to know what i should use for the wood you cant see? any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a couple of wood weight charts:
http://www.renovation-headquarters.com/lumber-weight.html
http://www.customworkshop.biz/wood_charts.html

What you might consider is what plywoods are available for what you choose.












 







.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

most of the terrariums I've used have had to have misting systems and a very moist humid conditions in them so I would probably stick with oak. in this situation I would stay clear of ply anything less than cab grade.

very nice design...like the access panel up top. are there mirrors inside?


----------



## dertien616 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks yeah there ar misting systems in it no mirrors but the inside is all plexi glass and waterprof with an aquarium bottum foot the wood will never get moister so that is not an issue i wouldnt think. think i could use a differnt type of wood on the back other than 3/4 inch mdf board?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm no expert in strong lightweight woods, but can tell you that butternut is lighter than most I've used and is plenty strong structurally.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't help you out with the wood issue, but do want to say that is very nice. But then I'm one of those that really likes oak, great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are only looking with wood for the trim I would stick with the oak. As stated it is going to be the most moisture resistant.

The 3/4" plywood and the MDF are your main sources of weight. Whatever wood you use on the trim is not going to have a large impact of the total weight.

George


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

c man would be a better source on this but I would think 1/2" would be plenty on this if it is not moved alot...that would cut weight alot...did you mean the whole deal is lined in plex?
if that is the case then I would 1/2 " ply and bind it and the plex


----------



## dertien616 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes the whole cage is lined in plexi and the bottom is lined in epoxy for the aquarium. i was also thinking that 1/2 inch wood work but i would only do 1/2 inch oak on sides but i dont know how sturdy all my joints wood be i have been using screws but iam going to start using dowels. i think i will need 3/4 inch as far as the jointing goes?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

you need to do a one on one with cabinetman and ask him about dados and strength in 1/2" ply


----------



## dertien616 (Aug 27, 2011)

what do you mean cabinetman? you think i should do datos to joint everything


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Check out PlyCorr.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

cabinetman and well quite a few others on here have lots of experience with joining ply...most of the time I just dado or rabbit it, but then I dont really use that much..I glue up alot of panels


----------

